# Vomiting during endurance races



## Burning Matches (Mar 14, 2011)

Been having an issue recently with vomiting towards the end of my endurance races. Thought maybe I could get some insight or advice here.

Some background: I am an endurance racer - 12 hr, 24 hr, 100-milers, etc. 38-yr-old male, 150 lbs. Been focusing on endurance racing for the past four or five seasons so I have my nutrition strategy pretty well dialed-in. During races I consume a sports drink (Powerbar Endurance - now called Ironman Perform but it is the same stuff), gels (GU or Hammer, with water), bananas, Clif bars and Fig Newtons. This has always worked well for me.

However, in two races this year, I've started vomiting towards the end of the event. The first time was a 12 hour race and I started feeling some nausea around the 10 hour mark. On the last lap, I came through the finish, hopped off my bike, and puked. (Wife was a bit startled by that.)

The other was during a 24-hour race. I started vomiting around the 16-hour point, and was basically unable to keep anything down after that. As soon as I would try to swallow anything (gel, banana, etc.) it would come right back up. I rode the last 3 laps of the race on nothing but sips of water and a few handfuls of pretzels. 

Does anyone know what could be potential causes of vomiting during endurance events? As I mentioned, this is a new occurance for me this season, and besides this I am having one of the best racing seasons I've ever had. The only thing I have changed is that I have moved to a more paleo-style diet (meat, vegetables, fruits; cut out grains, dairy, sugar and anything processed), which I think has helped my performance. 

My wife thinks the problem might be due to not getting enough salt with my new diet (even though the sports drink I use has a fair amount of sodium). Nonetheless, she thinks I might want to "load up" on the sodium in the days before a race to make sure it is in my system.

Any advice, feedback or similar experiences appreciated.


----------



## kid_dynamite (Jan 20, 2008)

I switched to paleo this year as well, and though I haven't had your specific problem (mine is more related to the other end) I have noticed that the sugar bombs that I tend to eat while riding (sports drinks, gels, waffles, etc.) do new and interesting things to my stomach. In my case, the only time I was consuming non veg carbs or any type of sugar was on the bike and my body responded with a big WTF in the form of upset stomach and having to run off into the bushes to poo. I don;t know if that is what is going on with you, because my symptoms would show up 20-45 minutes after eating the stuff, but it may be something to consider. On the plus side, if your chumming the trails every now and again it may slow those behind you via "sloppy" trail conditions or a curious raccoon.


----------



## Burning Matches (Mar 14, 2011)

kid_dynamite said:


> I switched to paleo this year as well, and though I haven't had your specific problem (mine is more related to the other end) I have noticed that the sugar bombs that I tend to eat while riding (sports drinks, gels, waffles, etc.) do new and interesting things to my stomach. In my case, the only time I was consuming non veg carbs or any type of sugar was on the bike and my body responded with a big WTF in the form of upset stomach and having to run off into the bushes to poo. I don;t know if that is what is going on with you, because my symptoms would show up 20-45 minutes after eating the stuff, but it may be something to consider. On the plus side, if your chumming the trails every now and again it may slow those behind you via "sloppy" trail conditions or a curious raccoon.


Nope, I have no problems on the exit end (other than gas, but I think that comes from the fructose) and no indigestion issues. My problem is nausea (tight stomach, mouth sweats) and then vomiting. The problem with the vomiting is that usually there is nothing (or very little) in my stomach at that point, so the vomiting is really just heavy-duty dry heaves.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Firstly, recognize anything that comes out? Is it full on vomit or just regurgitation? There are lots of causes... including excessive salt intake or too much fiber.

Paleo diet is **** for endurance athletes so stay away because it's gimmicky and it doesn't pack the caloric wallop you need for racing 24hrs.

Do you notice any other effects, cognitive? motion sickness?

Go read the wiki... crazy hard efforts can enduce some of the following:

Hypercalcemia (high calcium levels)
Uremia (urea accumulation, usually due to renal failure)
Adrenal insufficiency
Hypoglycemia
Hyperglycemia

Anytime i've been close to vomiting it's because i've consumed too much gel or heed or water and the stomach hasn't emptied... in general if you feel "full" this might be the cause.


----------



## Burning Matches (Mar 14, 2011)

electrik said:


> Firstly, recognize anything that comes out? Is it full on vomit or just regurgitation?


Hard to tell - normally it is just dry-heaves so not much comes out. During the 24 hr I would puke immediately upon trying to swallow so nothing really made it down.



electrik said:


> Paleo diet is **** for endurance athletes so stay away because it's gimmicky and it doesn't pack the caloric wallop you need for racing 24hrs.


I disagree with this statement - have you read "Paleo Diet for Athletes"? It addresses (in quite some detail) the caloric needs for ultraendurance athletes and makes adjustments to the traditional paleo diet to account for this. And I wouldn't call it "gimmicky." There are no weird foods or strange potions - just fresh, whole, natural foods. Who wouldn't benefit from eating more vegetables and fruits and cutting out refined sugar and processed foods? I don't follow the diet 100%, but the changes I have made based on the paleo philosophy have made a definite improvement in my performance. I also, without trying, dropped 16 lbs in about 8 weeks - from 164 to 148 - and my weight has stayed there. I didn't intend to lose any weight; it just sort of fell off. The paleo diet works.



electrik said:


> Do you notice any other effects, cognitive? motion sickness?


No, none of that. Only nausea (and general fatigue, of course).



electrik said:


> Anytime i've been close to vomiting it's because i've consumed too much gel or heed or water and the stomach hasn't emptied... in general if you feel "full" this might be the cause.


Wouldn't say I feel "full" but I am never particularly "hungry" during endurance races. Hunger usually doesn't come on until the next day. I can usually tell when I am taking in a bit more than my gut can process and will back off my intake for a while in those cases. The only thing I can think of is that I have been racing with a higher intensity this season than I have in the past and maybe I am just pushing myself too far... Would be nice to know if there is a specific cause, though.


----------



## RAvant (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the same problem. It starts out as the dry heaves. usually after that I don't want anything to eat or drink, just doesn't want to stay down. I have been suffering for about two years now with no relief. Normally, the next day milk taste best and stays down...I need an answer also. This is killing my ultra riding.


----------

